

Show HN: Stop making the same mistakes Track your time & improve your estimates - paulloggable
http://www.loggable.co.uk/?hn=120213

======
kman44
I saw this a few weeks ago and the layout is so much better. Love the new
signup form and simple £10 per user

~~~
paulloggable
Thanks, glad you like the updates. thanks for HN users for the constructive
feedback

------
cambridge
Good to see that you've fixed the mobile issues that were a problem last time.
I'll sign up and have a look.

------
joonty
Looks pretty cool.

